# HKS GT800 Full Turbo kit



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

nice but expensive



Target Performance:
-Horsepower: Target Performance, more then 800ps
-Torque: More than 100kg-m[/size]
-HKS' in house design and manufacturing "Special GT II Turbine".
-Nominal and reverse revolution turbines enable the "symmetry layout"
-To prevent heat problems and issues. The "special heat resistance cast metal exhaust manifold" was developed.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Thanks to eugene @ SPE they are testing kit now


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

I will install mine the next weeks too,should arrive today with me....the first really good looking turbokit out there.....:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Are you doing internals too Alex?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Alex said he'd be changing the rods, but not the pistons.

Are the turbos ball bearing? How does the size compare to the old GT2530/40s?

What is the cost?

I wonder if it's capable of running more than 800hp. The GT600 kits could run close to 600whp in the States.


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

Looks pretty good from this - HKS GT800 Kit Video | 2009 Nissan GT-R


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

It's made nearly 800whp using race gas: HKS GT800 Kit Delivers 800whp @ Jotech Motorsports - NAGTROC - The Nissan GT-R Owners Club

Not sure what benefits it offers over the other 800hp kits out there?


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

I'm liking that!!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

thistle said:


> Are you doing internals too Alex?


Just the rods,don´t want to have a loud running engine which will consume oil......rods will be fine,as they are the weakpoint id say...:wavey:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

My Kit arrived today,the quality is for sure unrivaled...no other kit will be as good as this one...:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:

Hope my flywheel housing arrives soon,so i can pull the engine and do the conversion in the next weeks...:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

EvolutionVI said:


> My Kit arrived today,the quality is for sure unrivaled...no other kit will be as good as this one...:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:
> 
> Hope my flywheel housing arrives soon,so i can pull the engine and do the conversion in the next weeks...:clap::clap::clap:


Why do you need a new flywheel housing?
Are you doing clutch and gear upgrades too?


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

David.Yu said:


> Why do you need a new flywheel housing?
> Are you doing clutch and gear upgrades too?


Gearbox is allready upgraded,since june,as i broke a clutchbasket and went for upgraded parts....:wavey:

Flywheelhousing makes the rattling noise when driving/standing...propshaft has about 1.5cm play up and down,....Nissan will replace it on warranty:wavey::wavey::wavey:

Yes,Nissan will replace it on warranty...you have read correct,even when they are knowing about my upgrades...Nissan starts to stand behind their products if there is manufacturing defects :bowdown1:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

EvolutionVI

I have some noise from the clutch release but not and driveshaft movement on bell housing

is there any video/sound clips so I can see if it needs doing?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Alex, I reckon Nissan are doing everything they can to shut you up and replacing the bell housing was cheaper than sending a hit squad! 

Why is it the housing rather than the propshaft bearing that needs replacing?

Really quite praisworthy that they are replacing that under warranty when they know you have already had the gearbox out and replaced parts with non-Nissan items. :bowdown1:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

some flywheelhousings have a manufacturing problem...one of the bearings doesn´t sit where it should and so it can move,this makes louder noise the more miles the car gets...


----------



## greenstar (Apr 19, 2010)

*bell housing*



EvolutionVI said:


> some flywheelhousings have a manufacturing problem...one of the bearings doesn´t sit where it should and so it can move,this makes louder noise the more miles the car gets...


i have had my bell housing done too, think its early cars only but now sounds quiet again ! middlehursts did mine and serviced it too ( service £270 less than my usual dealer )


----------



## Razzele (Apr 30, 2010)

Geez thats alot of banjo fittings! 

Im surprised this kit doesnt come with injectors and their own ECU solution.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

This is how the kit sounds when revving the car...

drivingvideos will follow soon...:chuckle:


----------



## Razzele (Apr 30, 2010)

!!! wow !!


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Sounds brilliant! You should drive it over for the Autosport show 

Regards

Iain


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Litchfield said:


> Sounds brilliant! You should drive it over for the Autosport show
> 
> Regards
> 
> Iain


put all my money into the mods...so i don´t have any money left for fuel:chuckle::chuckle:

Will fly over for Autosportshow...with the GTR sitting in the warm garage:wavey:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Cool, you can really hear those windmills blowing. :smokin:
Is the Akrapovic a good match you think? Diameter not too small?
How loud is it now? I presume large downpipes are part of the kit?


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

David.Yu said:


> Cool, you can really hear those windmills blowing. :smokin:
> Is the Akrapovic a good match you think? Diameter not too small?
> How loud is it now? I presume large downpipes are part of the kit?


Its too loud for UK trackevents...maybe even too loud for german trackevents,but thats easy to sort im sure...

open DP´s are with the kit..yes.

The akrapovic is a good match,yes,i mean i know Rami has it on his 850R,a swiss customer has it in a P800 Switzer...don´t see a reason why it should be bad:chuckle:

Regarding the windmills...yes,it sounds awesome,much better then any GTR with modded/uprated stockturbos i heard...it has a far meaner sound...


----------

